# Family Member as Donor



## juliet marshall (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everybody, My neice is going to be my Donor, I know im so lucky and cant believe it, I would like to know if anyone else has had this experience of family being donors for them, Im about to do the transfer next week!!! So emotional and scared and excited all at once.   My neice is emotional too, we cry together for no reason!  It is such a special gift she is giving us   Please share your experiences with me
love jules x


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Jules

I had my DD thanks to donation by my lovely younger sister 2 years ago.  I wish you all the best for your ET next week and for a BFP afterwards.  

EG x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

No, but a close friend. It is hard seeing someone close to you going through the treatment, be warned, and hard for them if it's a BFN.


----------



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi

I have two failed IVF cycles and was wondering more about using donor eggs?  My younger sister has talked about it before, but I would be interested to know a bit more!!  Can anyone offer any advise?

Marie


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

It is preferred if they have completed their family.. you both need counselling... she'd need testing for stds, chromosomes, cystic fibrosis.. your cycles are synchronised, she stims,  you have drugs to prepare for the transfer..

xx


----------



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the advice.

Marie x


----------

